#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Heaw Suwat Waterfall (The one in The Beach) Khao-Yai

## somtamslap

A break in this ever increasingly boring rain allowed my Dad and I to take a jaunt into Khao Yai National Park from Pak Chong. I saddled up my trusty Wave and my Dad borrowed a Yamaha Mio for the journey.

Only 35 km's or so from Pak Chong to the park gates where I paid 20 bt entrance plus 30bt for the motorbike whilst my Dad had to pay 200 plus the 30 (pretty sure they've halfed the admission fee for tourists).

We zipped up the mountain without a hitch, I had to thrash first gear a few times but the Mio had no probs getting up there...very nice way to take in the Park, much better than sitting in the back of a pickup.

The Park plateaus out about 14 km's up so we did a bit of walking..trails looked typically like this..



After a spot of lunch at the vistor's centre we carried on another 20 or so km's to the waterfall. Pretty impressive at this time of the year...

A view from the top..

----------


## somtamslap

And a couple from the bottom..





Loads of butterflies nearby too..




Was a nice trip..probably go up there again next week for some more exploring.

----------


## Nawty

Thanks for reminding me, there is another waterfall, near the other end of the park and a little walk from the carpark.

Think it is the tallest in the park and would be pumping now, might go visit before the rains stop.

----------


## somtamslap

^If the one I saw is anything to go by it will be pretty spectacular right now.  I think the one your talking about is Heaw Narok which is on another thread here..some good pics on there too.

Plenty of signs around saying 'no swimming'..not really needed, no sane person would try paddling in those at the moment.

----------


## lingeries name

Khao Yai National Park is one of the finest natural attractions in Thailand. It became Thailand's 	   first national park in 1962. It covers 2,168 square kilometers of the Dong Phaya Yen Mountain Range,  	   which makes it the second largest national park in the country. 'Khao' is Thai for hill and 'yai'  	   means big. Therefore, Khao Yai means big hills.
 	The park area is spread across four provinces, Nakon Nayok,  	   Prachinburi, Saraburi and Nakon Ratchasima (Korat). It contains a wide range of plant and  	   animal life including elephants, bears, gibbons, deer, wild pigs, porcupines, civet cats  	   and even a handful of tigers.
 	A road runs through the park and the central area has tourist facilities such as a museum, 	   accommodation and food. The majority of the rest of the park is jungle and grassland.

----------

